# shock absorbers



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

hey all, just a few quick questions

did the b14 sentra originally come with gas shocks?

would the ride be more comfortable if i switch to hydraulic fluid type shocks?

is it true that KYB excel g/gr2 shocks are stiffer than oem? what does stiffer mean? harsher ride?

thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
Dont know about your model, but on mine ( an XTrail) the KYB's were original equipment. In my opinion the spring component of the struts affect ride stiffness as much or more than do the shocks. And, of course, tire pressure plays a big role as well.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

KYB makes the OE shocks for Nissan and the Excels/GR-2's are about the same as the original factory struts/shocks, just a little stiffer ("stiffer" usually refers to the dampening rate of the strut or shock) to help compensate for subtle wear that may have occurred to the factory suspension over time. I believe the factory struts and shocks did have a slight nitrogen gas charge to them and you'll probably find that the majority of replacements available will also be the same. The KYB AGX series does contain hydraulic fluid and they are adjustable but they are double the price of the Excels/GR-2's and are really designed to provide a higher dampening rate than the stock units, so, they probably aren't going to give you any benefit.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

thanks for your replies, i found a shop that "restores" shocks (i think they just weld a fitting and recharge with nitrogen gas) and had mine repaired. they said they could recharge with gas as long as the shock isnt leaking oil, they were able to fix the front shocks but they rejected the rears... so i guess i have to buy new rear shocks.

i guess ill just go with the kyb excel g shocks since theyre the ones who manufacture for oem and are cheaper...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

